# LF - Aquarium Service Technician



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Good day everyone

Our aquarium service company currently has a position open for an Aquarium Service Technician. Please see below for info. Please pm me your details only, do not post here. This post has been approved for posting by Admins.

Aquarium Service Technician (North Vancouver base)
We are looking for an Aquarium Service Technician to work 2 days per week or on call. Our base is located in North Vancouver however we service all around the Lower Mainland.

Must have a clean, full drivers license, MUST have extensive knowledge of saltwater AND freshwater aquarium systems and associated livestock(corals, plants, fish). Plumbing knowledge a bonus.

Use of personal vehicle a bonus and will get compensated although company vehicle may be provided given the right applicant. Please pm for more details.

thank you

Raf


----------

